# bose suspension



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

maybe repost


any car who uses this now?

http://www.bose.com/controller?even...earning/project_sound/suspension_solution.jsp




look for:

Cornering 
Slalom 
Double lane change 
Bump test track 
Demo course 
Parking lot bump 
Sewer drain 
Hill crest 
Speed bump 
Passenger view


or


comfort and handling looks good. any car who uses this?

side by side demo of conventional and bose. look for 

Technologue Video: Riding on Electrons, Part 1
Technologue Video: Riding on Electrons, Part 2

http://motortrend.com/multimedia/mtvideo/112_03_topvids/index.html


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

WOW, talk about expanding their market! was an interesting read none the less.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah that's what im wishing too. to be available especially for suv it's perfect to me by looking with all those side by side comparision. i hope it's not expension or become just a luxury car options. 




pete? said:


> WOW, talk about expanding their market! was an interesting read none the less.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

ak47m203 said:


> maybe repost


Hey! Welcome to last year.

No production cars yet.


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

that is hilarious. I'm sorry I dont trust BOSE with suspension setups.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

MDeezy said:


> that is hilarious. I'm sorry I dont trust BOSE with suspension setups.



heh.. considering their autio stuff doesn't even last 5 years in a car and costs $2500 to overhaul $350 worth of audio performance, I don't think I want to put that on my suspension and hope it lasts the life of the car.
will probably cost $1000+ per shock and have a lifetime of 2-3 years. no thanks.


----------

